# Is there an Irish Property Index on which one could place a bet?



## ajapale (18 May 2006)

A friend believes that the Irish Property Market is about collapse. Now I know this topic has been played to death elesewhere and dont wish to discuss that issue.

I have advised him to place a bet of on what he predicts the movement will be.

Is there an index and are there companies that will take substantial bets on such an index.

Thanks
aj


----------



## DrMoriarty (18 May 2006)

There's the [broken link removed], I suppose. You'd have to ask a bookie what odds/terms they'd give — I'm sure some of them have quoted for odder 'non-sporting' events...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 May 2006)

Hi AJ

He could do a private deal with a potential first time buyer who wants to get on the property ladder. The buyer buys 100.000 of the index and he sells the index. If the price of property falls 10%, the buyer gives your friend €10,000. 

Brendan


----------



## MugsGame (18 May 2006)

I think DeltaIndex (www.deltaindex.com) had something like this at one stage. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## The Punter (18 May 2006)

www.sharespread.com has a property index you can short too. Very basic though.


----------

